# Finally rounded up the boys.



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

All were looking for a home.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Dr.K you about knocked my eye balls out with all them. That sure is a fine collection of pistols and one poor little revolver. You need a couple of more revolvers for that one has company. Looking good.

Best Baldy..


----------



## trentharaku (May 12, 2007)

Is your Deagle .50 caliber?


----------



## trentharaku (May 12, 2007)

Well..is it?


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, of course it is. 325gr gold dot over 32.5gr h110 = Boom! loads of fun


----------



## trentharaku (May 12, 2007)

Dr.K said:


> Yes, of course it is. 325gr gold dot over 32.5gr h110 = Boom! loads of fun


So you are in the military, I assume?


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Not military, but have been interested in firearms ever since the day I understood that the end of the bullet comes out of the gun, the brass is ejected and there is gunpowder burning in there. I must have been about 6 years old.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Dr. K,
Fine assortment of weapons you have! Real nice.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Is that some sort of Ruger on the bottom right? the reciever portion looks like it is, but the frame is like none Ive ever seen.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am envious of your collection Doc. Nice!


----------

